#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Dream of Andromalius

## Pazuzu

Howdy' Yall,

I had a dream a few months back,

first i was sitting in like a hunting club room,
he seemed i was quite rich and i was drinking wine.

i came across a newspaper while sitting on my chair,
the newspaper read,

"A DEMON ARTIFACT HAS ESCAPE FROM A MUSEUM"

then something tapped me on the shoulder on the right,

it was a red black figure i could not make it out what it was,

he passed me a ancient pray holder, it was red.. inside was a note
saying Andromalius i believe, i have a feeling it was.
and the deity said " Call me whenever you want" or something on
the lines of that.

ive had some weird kooked dreams,
this is just one of them.

thankyou,
xozo

----------


## Pazuzu

ok signed up,

whats that website about, ? 

thanks,
x

----------

